# Weston Pro-2500 Chamber Vacuum Sealer



## rexster314 (Feb 28, 2017)

Fedex made me extremely happy today. The chamber vacuum sealer from Amazon came in a day early. Weston Pro-2500. Max capacity is 12"x14" seal bags. I've crushed 2 coke cans so far, compressed some watermelon slices, pineapple slices, cucumber slices, and some tangelo slices. Gonna get'em chilled and see if they are what compressed fruit is all about. 

Pictures later


----------



## boomerangg22 (Feb 28, 2017)

sounds like a heck of a machine.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 1, 2017)

Congrats!

We have to have our toys!

Al


----------



## tallbm (Mar 1, 2017)

Congrats!  Keep us posted on the progress and what you seal.  I have the Weston Pro 2100 (not chamber) and I love it.  I broke down and bought it after my foodsaver crapped out like they commonly do.  Should have went hardcore weston all the way to begin with.  Buy once, cry once :)


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 1, 2017)

I've had some model of Foodsaver since 1995. The last one I have is the Foodsaver Titanium which I've had for the last 2 1/2 years. I got to the point where I just didn't feel as it was vacuuming/sealing as it should. And regardless of what Foodsaver says about this model, you have to wait about a minute and a half between seals for the seal strip to cool down enough. 

After much going back and forth, I decided this Weston would do the trick as I cure/smoke/slice/seal about 120 pounds of bacon a month. 

Here's some pics from last night and this morning after slicing up a brisket













2017-03-01 10.21.58.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Mar 1, 2017






I compressed some watermelon last night. Will be trying it out later today













2017-03-01 11.11.38.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Mar 1, 2017


















2017-03-01 11.05.58.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Mar 1, 2017


----------



## tallbm (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice pics!

I found the same thing with my Foodsaver.  It sucked and sealed but it was a total guess whether or not it was going to be acceptable.  Nothing like what you are suppose to get.

Wow that is a lot of bacon each month!  I just did my first pork belly bacon this past weekend.  I smoked 8 pounds with 70% Apple and 30% Hickory wood.  The other 8 pounds I did was with 50/50 Cherry wood and Pecan wood.  I am torn as to which one I like more.

I assume with having done so much bacon you have fooled around with a little variety.

What do you feel are your favorite wood or wood combos for bacon?


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 1, 2017)

For me, most of the different wood flavors don't make any difference. I can tell no discernible difference between say apple or oak. I have a circle of friends that buy bacon from me each month. Some every month, some every other month. I do about 12-13 full bellies each month, and I use the AMZTS in my MES smokers. I have a commercial Hobart slicer (paid 150$ for it) then I vacuum seal the slices into 4 pound bags.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 1, 2017)

rexster314 said:


> For me, most of the different wood flavors don't make any difference. I can tell no discernible difference between say apple or oak. I have a circle of friends that buy bacon from me each month. Some every month, some every other month. I do about 12-13 full bellies each month, and I use the AMZTS in my MES smokers. I have a commercial Hobart slicer (paid 150$ for it) then I vacuum seal the slices into 4 pound bags.


Oh man that reminds me of something I need to put in my bacon post!

I read how people said they couldn't taste the difference in flavor of their bacon when it came to using different woods.  I think I know why and it is because of a couple of specific reasons.

Ok here goes.

I cooked my bacon to IT of 145F so it is fully cooked and can be consumed as is or fried up in a skillet.  Many people do not do this or they simply cold smoke thereby requiring the bacon to be cooked.

Also I like my bacon soft and less cooked.  Most people I know like their bacon crunchy.  Some just crunchy, some like it as brittle as you can get it it without burning.

What I have found is the following:

- When bacon is smoked to IT 145F and eaten you can taste the wood and the differences in the wood flavor.  I and others easily can.

- When bacon is cooked soft and not near crispy in the skillet you can taste the wood and the differences in wood flavor.

- When cooked crispy it is damn near impossible to taste the difference in the woods used!

So I believe the TWO specific points that affect being able to taste differences in wood used on bacon are the following:

1. The closer to the safe edible cooked temperature of the bacon you are the more of the wood flavor you get

2. Crispy bacon obliterates the differences in wood flavor

Let me know if this makes sense and let me know if this is something you would like to try as well.  I know you probably have your own process and may not want to go to IT of 145F and/or try different woods but if you get curious and try I would love to hear about it!


----------

